# Nat Geo Wallpapers (one for PSP Especially)



## Nerina

Get More HERE


----------



## D-EJ915

those are pretty awesome, it's cool how the igloo glows


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


>





Nerina!


----------



## Zepp88

Those are awesome


----------



## B Lopez

Nice find.

Ive been diving in stuff like this, it's pretty weird, actually.







And this is badassed. I want to dive a shipwreck.


----------



## Trespass

Beautiful shots, but their all way to small for my 1600x1200 display


----------



## TomAwesome

Neat! I'm using the third one until the pixelation from upscaling it pisses me off.


----------

